# Who we are and what we do



## Dana and Jay (Dec 27, 2005)

Dana and Jay

Have you ever fed Leapard Seals?









Golden Gate to the northwest









Indiginous to the northwest









Dana And Jay









On the way to the beach


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Welcome to FF!


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Hope you have a great time on the forum!!


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

We all love pics! Thats for sharing, FF has a good crowd you'll love it here.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

haha ok we see who you are, but it didnt go into detail of what you do?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yeah, really. I guess they go on road trips to hang out with seals?


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Hahahahahaha


----------



## Dana and Jay (Dec 27, 2005)

Ok well we both work at Applebees, Dana is a server and has worked there for 5 years and also has her cosmetoligy license. I (Jay) have worked at Applebees as a cook for 3 almost 4 years.

We have a 6 y/o cat named Toby

















And yes we do enjoy to take road trips (especially to the beach).


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Your cat is adorable!! So is that seal, lol. Y'all make a cute couple.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

very nice to meet you both, so is jay the main person who posts on the board, or is it both of you? and welcome to the forum, hope you both stay.


----------



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

that cat looks like he posing for his picture!lol! I love cats!!!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Welcome to the forums, nice to have another couple around! :-D


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Cute cat! Looks to be about the same size as one of ours.








We also have another one thats similar in color to yours.


----------



## Cliffizme2 (Oct 15, 2005)

Welcome! :fish:


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Welcome, now get yourself an avatar


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

welcome! i have a cat that runs around in my backyard that looks like that one lol!


----------

